# Dave - Building a Bigger, Leaner Me!



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Righty its new journal time, just got back off my hols on monday and I had 2 week in the sun to think about where I want to be this time next year.

New Aim is for 10% ish bf and as big as my body will let me in that time scale, abs - honestly not that bothered if they are there they are there, just want to be fairly lean and big as a house.

Am considering getting a coach aswell to give me a focused perspective and probably some new ideas.

Actually lost weight on hols, ate well without having to eat well if that makes sence. Meat rice and salad pretty much every meal, honestly could live of the turkish wild rice and salad it is superb!

About me thus far -

Height - 6ft 5

Weight - 19st 4

Bodyfat - Id imagine 20% ish, the wife has promised to come the gym with me this weekend and get some pics in the room for me, so they will follow.

Little pic of me on hols -



Still training up at Flex n Tone in Salford, belting gym. Any of you fancy a day down there give me a shout.

Been doing a 4 day split as normal, normally its 3 warmups to max weight 5 reps +, then dropsets 3/4 and 1/2 of max to failure. Seemed that dropsets really work for me so they kind of stuck.

10 mins walk to warmup, and usually (not always) 20 mins of cardio (run / jog / cycle / stairs whichever takes my fancy at the time)

Chest / Tri's - Press, Machine Fly, Cable Crossovers, LP Dips, Oh Extensions, Pushdowns.

Back / Bi's - Nautilus Pullover, CG Pulldown, TBar Row, WG Row, Rackpulls.

Shouders - DB Press, Side Raise, Rear Fly, Smith Press, Cable work to finish off.

Legs - Hammer V Squat, Leg Press / Extensions, Lying Ham Curls, Calf Raises toes In/Out.

Food wise - Same stuff day in day out bar friday! Cheat day!

Normal day gym and food on a standard day at work. Finishing and eating times really vary, boss is worse than colonel gaddafi. Plus im normally carrying @Milky all day so its a tough one... :whistling:

6am - 2 scoop Shake, 80g oats, 2g clo, 2g vit c.

9am - 300g Chicken, 100g cooked weight rice.

1pm - As Above

3pm - Shake

5.30 - Pre Gym, 10g bcaa, 1g clo, 1g vit c, normally a pre workout drink Rage atm.

6.30 - Bowl of Cereal, with 1 scoop shake as milk.

7.30 - 300g ish Any meat, veg.

10pm - Shake before bed

Cant think of anything else to cover, so feel free to join in, offer advice or just have a bit of banter and hope it doesnt get too boring.

Cheers for reading.

Big Dave Out!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

In as always mate. Looking for those impressive lifts of yours:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Mingster said:


> In as always mate. Looking for those impressive lifts of yours:thumbup1:


Cheers mucka


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah its hard work sat up there watching me graft mate l must admit, FTR that thing in my hand is a SHOVEL you move sh*t with it, well some of us do :whistling:

Been a killer so far this week mate, as you know but l have no doubt you will persevere :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

IN!

Good luck with your goals big fella!

Who you thinking of hiring as a PT mate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> yeah its hard work sat up there watching me graft mate l must admit, FTR that thing in my hand is a SHOVEL you move sh*t with it, well some of us do :whistling:
> 
> Been a killer so far this week mate, as you know but l have no doubt you will persevere :thumbup1:


Hahahaha im *WAY* to important to pick that "shovel" up now pal hahaha.

Aye its been a cnut of a week, cracking welcome back eh. Just got back from the gym now, weak as a kitten but got it in there.

Could have rang my tshirt out it was that hot in there.

Supposedly easy day tomorrow tho, dont trust the fcuker as far as I could drop kick him tho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> IN!
> 
> Good luck with your goals big fella!
> 
> Who you thinking of hiring as a PT mate?


Ha ha l wondered what that " alpha " tattoo was about he had done in Turkey :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> IN!
> 
> Good luck with your goals big fella!
> 
> Who you thinking of hiring as a PT mate?


Cheers mucka, no idea tbh m8.

All fingers point to Pscarb tbh, he really knows his stuff. Will have a chat with him this week sometime.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> Ha ha l wondered what that " alpha " tattoo was about he had done in Turkey :lol:


Hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Forgot to update my gym session yesterday.

*Back and Bi's*

*Nautilus Pullover 2 warmup sets. 1 working failure set. 2 drop sets*

*
CG Pulldown As Above*

*
T-Bar Row2 As Above*

*
Wide Grip Row As Above*

Rackpulls, got put off, but I have either torn or injured my brachialis. Hurt it on holiday somehow? Dont ask me how, just still quite sore when I grip hard or pull neutral grip.

Give it a week or so should be right, its alot better already but by the end of the session it was throbbing a bit.

*DB Curls - Nice and light just repped as long as no pain*

Today (Friday) another bad one at work, having to plee with the boss for dinner, I swear the **** was a slave driver in a previous life. Anyway we won and got a break.

Got a pic of Milky fast a bowbies in the bobcat which made my day :lol: (will upload later)

Food today bob on, nothing bad to report.

No gym tonight, already done 2 nights on the trot so need a break.

Working Sat and Sun aswell, so depending what time we finish it might be a 3 day rest. Hopefully not.

Anyhoo have a good weekend.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ring me mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In for this one Dave. Just signed up with Paul myself, kicking things off Monday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> In for this one Dave. Just signed up with Paul myself, kicking things off Monday.


Nice one mucka, cheers for bobbing in


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Well its been full steam ahead since monday, couple of 13+ hour shifts in and working all weekend, should hopefully see a good wage this week.

Not had any chance to train at all over the weekend so forced myself to go tonight.

Just into week 4 off gear and feeling weak as a kitten, body feels like its falling apart, aches and pains like you wouldn't believe. Roll on 6 weeks get back on.

Knee is still bad, off to see the doc about it, hurts now even without load on it, but only when it is bent for some reason, straight its fine? Doc visit weekend booked in

Meanwhile im cycling the clen and t3 to help with the fat loss aid, on week 2 atm @ 120mcg clen, 25mcg t3 and trying to keep the diet as tight as I can. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, see how I get on.

Anyway enough moaning..

*Shoulders, Tri's and some Cardio.*

*
*

*
Seated Shoulder Press. 2 warmups 1 working set. 2 dropsets. Maxed @ 47.5k x6 and dropped to 35 and 25 both fails.*

*
Side Raise. 2 warmups 1 set @17 x8fail, 12 and 10 drops.*

*
Rear Delt Fly Machine. 2 warmups. 2 sets @ stack x13, x9.*

*
Smith Press. 60k x10, 100k x8fail 100k x6fail, 60k xfail*

*
Rear Delt Row, Stack x12, x12fail*

*
*

*
V-bar Pushdowns. Stack x10fail x9 fail*

*
OH Rope Extensions. 4 plates x15, x10fail, x9fail*

*
*

*
15 mins jog on treadmill.*

Can honestly say im bolloxed! Nothing left in me what so ever, food, shower, bed.

In that order.

Good session enjoyed it

Have a good un chaps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's probably the long hours taking their toll rather than being off cycle mate. It's a struggle to train after being on your feet all day. I used to do it but try to do as few hours as possible these days lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's probably the long hours taking their toll rather than being off cycle mate. It's a struggle to train after being on your feet all day. I used to do it but try to do as few hours as possible these days lol.


Aye more than likely m8, food hasnt been the best either. Couple of days not had chance to eat at all. 1st meal bar breakfast was 3 o clock on sunday, no good at all! Just one of those things, need to stock up on protein for things like that.

My fault really, failing to prepare!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What you planning on doing for your next cycle mate?

I always thought it's risky to do t3 when not on cycle? Thats what i've read from various posts on here?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> What you planning on doing for your next cycle mate?
> 
> I always thought it's risky to do t3 when not on cycle? Thats what i've read from various posts on here?!


Next cycle - pass mate not really thought about it yet. More than likely test, tren, mast see if i can get on with tren a little better this time and not turn into a raging lunatic haha.

T3, aye ive read it can cause muscle loss especially off course, but only at higher doses thats why im keeping it as low as I can.

Tbh m8 im no guru when it comes to it all. Ill have another read about.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dave said:


> Next cycle - pass mate not really thought about it yet. More than likely test, tren, mast see if i can get on with tren a little better this time and not turn into a raging lunatic haha.
> 
> T3, aye ive read it can cause muscle loss especially off course, but only at higher doses thats why im keeping it as low as I can.
> 
> Tbh m8 im no guru when it comes to it all. Ill have another read about.


Tren, did it for the first time last year and i won't touch it again!!

Thought i was going fvcking doolally! Anxiety, paranoid, complete loss of appetite, couldn't sleep for sh!t, you name it, i got the full list of sides lol!

That was enanthate though and i have heard that acetate can be a lot easier to get on with but i'm not brave enough to try!

I'm currently doing WC test e and mast e and it seems to be working well tbh.

Got some Zafa test and AP deca coming this week for my winter bulk, heard nothing but good things about Zafa!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tren, did it for the first time last year and i won't touch it again!!
> 
> Thought i was going fvcking doolally! Anxiety, paranoid, complete loss of appetite, couldn't sleep for sh!t, you name it, i got the full list of sides lol!
> 
> ...


I'm same on tren e. Won't go near it again, drove me mental. Will probably give ace a go at some point though. Mast is meant to help with the tren sides so a ttm cycle with fast tren so you can get rid of it fast makes sense to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tren, did it for the first time last year and i won't touch it again!!
> 
> Thought i was going fvcking doolally! Anxiety, paranoid, complete loss of appetite, couldn't sleep for sh!t, you name it, i got the full list of sides lol!
> 
> ...


Haha aye I was the exact same m8 on enth, sweats, insomnia where silly, and my temper was rotten, im normally a quite placid guy takes alot to get me going but christ I was awful.

The gains off it where brilliant, but the sides where too much, wont go near enth again. Will be a short ester so I can come off quick if needed.

Cross that bridge when I come to it haha.

Never tried that Zafa, AP have always been bang on, just hard to get hold of it down this neck of the woods and when you do its silly money.

Ive just come off that Medtech, was very good, would use again. Ill see whats on offer nearer the time then make a decision.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Signed up with @Pscarb

Just filled out my Q&A for him felt like I was filling out a job application haha, looking forward to what he has in store for me.

Cheers pal.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate  x


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck mate  x


Cheers mucka


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You wont need luck mate, l reckon you'll see some fu*king awesome results.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Signed up with @Pscarb
> 
> Just filled out my Q&A for him felt like I was filling out a job application haha, looking forward to what he has in store for me.
> 
> Cheers pal.


Nice one Dave, good decision I reckon


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dave said:


> Signed up with @Pscarb
> 
> Just filled out my Q&A for him felt like I was filling out a job application haha, looking forward to what he has in store for me.
> 
> Cheers pal.


Nice one mate!!!

Looking forward to seeing what he can do with the man mountain!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got in from work, shattered! Boss taking the **** royaly now, he will be getting told in the morning he takes the ****. Im fuming!

I was the only one who drives today so, they all ate on route to the job. By the time we got to the job 3 wagons already there so that was my chance at breaky gone.

Didnt stop then then till half 2. Was under the promise of a 45 tonne easy shift so didnt mind getting stuck in so cracked on.

45 tonne done, 2 more wagons turn up, 30 tonne more @ 4 o clock... foreman said he didnt know about it which I find really hard to believe. Either way they are both cnuts!

We struggle like **** to get that down, then I have to drop every **** off which is an hour round trip.

Im absolutely on my ****, no energy no nothing, im done.

Shower > Food > Bed.

Anyway rant over, feel much better.

Bit of a chat with Paul and apparently im not eating enough, diet and routine getting an overhaul. Looking forward to see the changes.

Game on!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Fvck mate, you and @Milky are worked to the fvcking bone!

Not gonna lie, i don't think i could train at all if my job was as demanding as that. I can do long hours but i'm pretty much driving around all day so i'm able to eat and stuff and it's not strenuous work per sè.

Are things gonna quieten down anytime soon or??


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck mate, you and @Milky are worked to the fvcking bone!
> 
> Not gonna lie, i don't think i could train at all if my job was as demanding as that. I can do long hours but i'm pretty much driving around all day so i'm able to eat and stuff and it's not strenuous work per sè.
> 
> Are things gonna quieten down anytime soon or??


It better m8, if it doesnt ill be finding myself a new job. Its getting beyond a joke now.

The more we do, the more he wants. It doesnt help we have spineless cnut foremen who wont say no to him.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Just got in from work, shattered! Boss taking the **** royaly now, he will be getting told in the morning he takes the ****. Im fuming!
> 
> I was the only one who drives today so, they all ate on route to the job. By the time we got to the job 3 wagons already there so that was my chance at breaky gone.
> 
> ...


Interesting to see what changes he makes mate, what have you said goals are?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Interesting to see what changes he makes mate, what have you said goals are?


Lean up and get as big as I can. Not ****d about abs, abs are for gay next models haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Lean up and get as big as I can. Not ****d about abs, abs are for gay next models haha


Haha, good goal to have!

You'll be chasing abs eventually though


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha, good goal to have!
> 
> You'll be chasing abs eventually though


Haha more than likely m8


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck mate, you and @Milky are worked to the fvcking bone!
> 
> Not gonna lie, i don't think i could train at all if my job was as demanding as that. I can do long hours but i'm pretty much driving around all day so i'm able to eat and stuff and it's not strenuous work per sè.
> 
> Are things gonna quieten down anytime soon or??


as much as l gutted for Dave l am also kind of glad because it confirms l am not a lying ku*t and l haven't been making excuses all along.

Its ku*tish ATM mate, l mean ku*tish and everyone is sick of it.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dave said:


> Lean up and get as big as I can. Not ****d about abs, abs are for gay next models haha


I have subbed due to this outstanding quote!! Good luck mate!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Brodger2 said:


> I have subbed due to this outstanding quote!! Good luck mate!


Cheers mucka


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning all.

Nice day off today, having a long weekend bollocks to work!

Gym opens at 10 so im straight there, breakfast on the go (5 weetabix and shake) Chest, Calfs and possibly Hams, see how my knee is.

Have a good un


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Enjoy your day off pal!

Well deserved by the sounds of it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one Dave, enjoy the weekend and the gym


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Just back from the gym. Feeling very weak atm, no brute strength at all if that makes sense. Just feel like im lacking something. Only good thing is stamina seems to be up so ill take it as par for the course.

New routine and diet due this weekend off Paul so we will see whats what.

Did push and calves. Knee still giving me jipp so no point aggravating it.

*Push -*

*
*

*
Low Inc DB Press. 3 sets, 2 drops. Maxed @ 55k x8. 40 and 25k drops*

*
Machine Fly 2 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ Stack +25k x13, drops of stack and ¾ stack.*

*
Smith Shoulder Press. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 100k x10, drops @ 80 and 60k*

*
Side DB Raise. 2 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 20k x10, drops 15k, 10k*

*
Dips 2 sets @ BW Slow as poss rep to failure on both.*

*
Pushdowns 2 sets @ stack to failure*

*
OH Rope 2 sets. 4plates x15 5 x10*

*
*

*
Calves - *

*
Standing Calf Raise superset with Seated Calf Extension. 3 sets*

*
*

*
Standing was stack to failure 8+ reps then superset with extension machine 5 plates slow and holding at contraction 15 reps+*

*
*

Belting session. Enjoyed it.



Calves coming on a treat, separating nicely now. Just need to add mass to them so they match the length of my legs.

Shameless pic of me aswell


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed!

Calves look cracking to be fair, any more mass and they'll be getting too big :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Calves look cracking to be fair, any more mass and they'll be getting too big :whistling: :lol:


Can never be too big mate haha. Cheers for bobing in mucka.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah defo need more mass on your calves mate, fvcking chicken legs.......

FFS don't ever look at any of the pic's of mine will ya:lol:

They look great tbh mate:thumbup1:

Looks like a cracking session too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice lie in today, we all slept in, my lad was supposed to be at rugby for 8, didnt get out of bed till half 9 which is very unusual for me normally 6 and im up regardless.

Anyway shake, oats, vits downed, giving it half hour then its gym time, get a pull session in while I can.

Calves are on fire from yesterday, which is good, feeling very tight. Chest and Shoulders are feeling it aswell.

Will update after the session, have a good un


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Pull done, good session. Concentrated on 2 sec holds on everything, less weight, slower controlled movement.

*Hammer Str Pullovers. 3 sets 1 drop Maxed @ 120k x9. 80k drop*

*
CG PD 3 sets 1 drop Maxed @ stack x8, drop @ ¾*

*
T-Bar Row 3 sets 2 drops Maxed @ 100k x6, drop @ 60*

*
CG Low Row 3 sets 1 drop Stack x7, drop @ ¾*

*
WG Rear Delt Row 3 sets 1 drop Stack x10, x10just, drop @ 60k*

*
Rack Pulls 3 sets. Maxed @ 240 x8*

*
DB Curls superset with Hammer Curls. 15k and 20k both failures*

Suitably done in, food and rest now till the new plan comes in.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Check your phone you tit..


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Did you get your orders through from Paul then @Dave?!?!?!

All set for tomorrow?

Updates man, we need updates?!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Did you get your orders through from Paul then @Dave?!?!?!
> 
> All set for tomorrow?
> 
> Updates man, we need updates?!


I think he's fainted because Paul has banned tandori chickens:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha, not had anything through yet chaps.

Had a day off yesterday so no gym to report.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have a PM mate

your plan is in your private section on my section of the forum mate, i have pm'd you the link


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

It's on now!!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

might as well be in on this since your a manchester man!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my plan through, just done the push session @Pscarb planned out. Cheers mucka, looks superb!

Saying it was hard doesn't do it justice! FCUK ME!

Couldnt lift the bottle of juice to my face near the end. Singularly the most taxing workout ive ever done! Shoulders Chest and Tri's were all on fire by the end.

Weights really dropped due to changes in what im doing, very different to the way I normally train.

Thoroughly enjoyed it tho, wednesdays legs session just looks insane! Hopefully knee holds out, ill be giving it the beans no matter how it is.

Today was a bit of finding what weights I can manage at what ranges etc, but got my goals done regardless.

Diet plan looks spot on, more food through the day which is always good. The missus is off tomorrow so she is then on the hunt for a few bits I need for it.

Easy enough to follow, just need to keep to it.

Classing tomorrow as Day 1. It begins!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave said:


> Got my plan through, just done the push session @Pscarb planned out. Cheers mucka, looks superb!
> 
> Saying it was hard doesn't do it justice! FCUK ME!
> 
> ...


Glad you like it buddy  as you have said it will take a few sessions to work out the weights but you will get there mate.......


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dave said:


> Got my plan through, just done the push session @Pscarb planned out. Cheers mucka, looks superb!
> 
> Saying it was hard doesn't do it justice! FCUK ME!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great session and it was only your first one with Paul!!!

I'll have a tenner on you crying in the corner of your gym by this time next week, any takers?

:lol:

Good luck with it all Dave!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds like a great session and it was only your first one with Paul!!!
> 
> I'll have a tenner on you crying in the corner of your gym by this time next week, any takers?
> 
> ...


No doubt at all m8, last bit on my session was dips. Thought right sound, jumped on the dip bar soon as my arms bent, I buckled!

Ended up doing bench dips with a 20k plate on my lap. Just gone m8, nothing left.

Not one part of my upper body wasnt on fire.

Legs and Pull look just as bad. Bring them on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Non training day done nearly and dusted.

Found it easy enough tbh, everything followed to the T. Just one more meal and 1 ltr of water to go tonight and im done.

Doms all day, entire upper body is in pieces, chest especially!

Rest of the night is feet up and cabbage in front of the idiot box.

Have a good un chaps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave said:


> Non training day done nearly and dusted.
> 
> Found it easy enough tbh, everything followed to the T. Just one more meal and 1 ltr of water to go tonight and im done.
> 
> ...


just as a rest day should be


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

Legs Day 1 - Dave 0....

Absolute beast of a session,

Straight from the get go, legs were in pieces.

Hams blitzed, then Quads with a nice lunge finish just for added pain. Then when you think its all over... more hams and calves!

Pure pain from beginning to end.

By the end I was shaking a a ****ting dog, holding the urge to spew down. Had 5 mins and a bottle of water, sit down try and settle myself, felt alright until I had to spill myself down 4 flights of gym stairs, couldnt keep whatever it was in down so out it come all over the car park. Mostly water to be fair, felt instantly better.

Hobbled to the car and off I went.

Shake and cereal down, just eating my steak and veg then its land of nod for moi.

Again diet followed to the T, no problems at all tbh.

Alls well!

Have a good un folks


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Lol @ the puking!!!

Fairplay Dave, just shows you're throwing everything at this, keep it up:thumb:

Sounds like another beast of a session!!

Do you train on your own or with a training partner mate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol @ the puking!!!
> 
> Fairplay Dave, just shows you're throwing everything at this, keep it up:thumb:
> 
> ...


Aye it was a tough one m8.

Train on my own m8, have had a few training partners but they soon give up. Used to train with Milky at his gym. Probably the only partner that was in the same frame of mind as me and as keen, but Im not overly keen on his gym so went back to my own, bit far for him to come to mine.. apparently :whistling:

Tbh I prefer it now, just me vs the gym


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl, glad wasn't just me that felt like that after first leg day on this plan. Sure our sessions are different but equally horrid lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Not updated for a couple of days. Had a few bad ones at work.

Thurs -

None training day, food to the letter. Nothing else I can remember?

Friday -

Was supposed to be a training day, didnt get home til 10 to 9 so no chance of training, gym shuts at 9.

Food wise was as best as I could manage, Meals 1-4 100%, had the food with me. 5 I would normally be home, so had to have a chicken burger from the local takeaway place, was starving and nothing else I could eat, best of a bad bunch. Meal 6 was late when I got in, so back to normal was steak and veg.

Today

Food been good-ish. Nothing bad, just struggled with getting it in. Just not been hungry for some reason?

Again didnt finish work till half 2, gym shuts @ 3 on the weekend so no go today for training either.

Am swapping tomorrows none training day to catch up on the missed pull session @Pscarb - Just making sure thats the thing to do? Id imagine it is..

Other than that alls rosey, have a nice weekend


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these things happen mate don't stress we will do our best to be flexible, what might be an idea is to have some Oats so simple packets in the boot of your car, jar PB, Whey powder and a shaker then if all else fails you have have a shake with outs or cold porridge with PB.....something to give some thought to mate....

yes do the pull session tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> these things happen mate don't stress we will do our best to be flexible, what might be an idea is to have some Oats so simple packets in the boot of your car, jar PB, Whey powder and a shaker then if all else fails you have have a shake with outs or cold porridge with PB.....something to give some thought to mate....
> 
> yes do the pull session tomorrow


Spot on pal, cheers for the tip. Tupperware tub of oats and whey going in my bag from now on. Weight wise does it matter or just a good scoop of oats to tide me over?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Were on knobrot,

what time ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> Were on knobrot,
> 
> what time ?


11? Want me to pick you up or meet you there?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> 11? Want me to pick you up or meet you there?


Meet you there mate no problem at all.

You can fill me in on dickheads shenanigans :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> Meet you there mate no problem at all.
> 
> You can fill me in on dickheads shenanigans :lol:


Hahaha, will do. Even Zab is on the last straw with him, funny.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dave said:


> 11? Want me to pick you up or meet you there?


Obviously i don't know your diet details but with my shakes i'd have 50g whey isolate, 100g oats and 30g pb. Everything you need in one convenient shake.

In 100g oats there is about 70(ish)g of carbs.

Get a good session in in the gym tomorrow and hopefully next week won't be as bad work wise?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave said:


> Spot on pal, cheers for the tip. Tupperware tub of oats and whey going in my bag from now on. Weight wise does it matter or just a good scoop of oats to tide me over?


Not really as it is for emergency, although you can be OCD like me and pre-weigh them into sandwich bags


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Not really as it is for emergency, although you can be OCD like me and pre-weigh them into sandwich bags


Just imagining Paul on the corner selling bodybuilders £10 wraps of oats :lol:

Good to see another Team Pscarbs member Dave :thumbup1:

Its awesome when things go to plan but when they dont getting back on is the hardest and most frustrating thing there is, i started well with Paul then 6 weeks later or so its all went out the window as i couldnt keep things together [alot of issues that needed to be dealt with away from the gym&diet] but now im back on track and feeling good again and I see changes in the mirror, so well pleased....keep at it mate, Paul is always willing to make changes to keep you on track :beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Just imagining Paul on the corner selling bodybuilders £10 wraps of oats :lol:
> 
> Good to see another Team Pscarbs member Dave :thumbup1:
> 
> Its awesome when things go to plan but when they dont getting back on is the hardest and most frustrating thing there is, i started well with Paul then 6 weeks later or so its all went out the window as i couldnt keep things together [alot of issues that needed to be dealt with away from the gym&diet] but now im back on track and feeling good again and I see changes in the mirror, so well pleased....keep at it mate, Paul is always willing to make changes to keep you on track :beer:


Cheers mucka, aye its a good learning curve tbh. And not having to second guess anything is the bonus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Up fed and watered, ready to give @Milky a good hammering in the gym. Pull session the cards, so will be a gruel'er! Looking forward to it tbh, not trained with him for a good while.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Up fed and watered, ready to give @Milky a good hammering in the gym. Pull session the cards, so will be a gruel'er! Looking forward to it tbh, not trained with him for a good while.


Usually l would say " good fu8king luck with that one " but today l feel you may have the edge :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Cheers mucka, aye its a good learning curve tbh. And not having to second guess anything is the bonus.


and this is what l tell the people who see no use in a coach.

I don't know of anyone who has not benfitted from having one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> Usually l would say " good fu8king luck with that one " but today l feel you may have the edge :lol:


Nothing less than blood sweat and tears from you today milky!

Aiming for spew!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Nothing less than blood sweat and tears from you today milky!
> 
> Aiming for spew!


My fear is it will be coming out one end or the other :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> My fear is it will be coming out one end or the other :lol:


Heavy deads it is then, just for laughs haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Pull session done with George, twas a good un. Back to feeling strong again, thank fcuk.

Good hard session sweat was pumping out of me by the end. Its very different to how I normally train back, but everything already aching like a good un so must have hit the spot.

Superset agony haha, went well tho.

Milky did very well considering he isnt 100% - shame he cant come to that gym all the time, great having a little push when you need it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really not feeling right at all mate, sat here sweating for no reason !


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Home plenty early enough tonight, boss let go of the reins a bit today. Thank fcuk!

Food - 100% to the letter, just off to the gym now so will report back when Im done.

The wife has left me some nice salmon fillets downstairs wrapped in tin foil with lemon and some herbs on it, rice on the side ready to go. looks superb! she's a good un.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Update time forgot last night.

Went to get some new tyres fitted on my car before the gym "It'll only take half hour Dave...." Half 8 I left the garage, everything that could go wrong, did.

Wheel nut covers stuck the the nut, alloy stuck to the mount, tyre wouldnt pop out to the rim, you name it, it went wrong!

Anyway gym got pushed back to tonight, got in a bit late so literally now only just got back, he was waiting for me to finish to close haha. Wasnt going to miss another day.

Push session done, again pure fcuking killer!

2 of the lads laughing at me failing on superset pressups after pec dec stack... cnuts!

Weighed in today - lightest ive been for a good while 19st 2



Bit of a pic, still a fat cnut but its going! That is for certain

Anyway shake and cereal down the hatch, give it half hour and its last meal and bed.

Knackered!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How are you dropping weight despite upping your cals mate ??????????

Mystery isn't it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Week 2 completed. Its not getting any easier haha, real hard graft these sessions, but enjoying them.

Just done the missed mid week legs session I needed to catch up.

Weighed in @ 19st 4.

*Legs session -* (to give you an idea of the pain)

*Lying Leg Curls*

*
Leg Press*

*
Leg Extensions *

*
Lunges*

*
Squats*

*
DB SLDL*

*
Standing Calf Raise*

*
Seated Calf Raise*

In absolute tatters by the time im finished.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dave said:


> Week 2 completed. Its not getting any easier haha, real hard graft these sessions, but enjoying them.
> 
> Just done the missed mid week legs session I needed to catch up.
> 
> ...


8 different exercises?!?!?!

Looks painful lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

UNIT!!

That is all .


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Up at the crack of a sparrows fart this morning dropping @Milky off at the airport @ half 4 this morning, jammy sod off for 2 weeks of sun, sea and cappuccino's haha

Got back in bed about 6 ish, woke up @ 9 raring to go.

Meals 1 & 2 and went to the gym, mondays push/torture session done.. PWO Meal down the hatch

*Machine Press*

*
Inc Smith*

*
Flat DB Press*

*
Single Arm Pec Dec Fly - Stretch Pushups*

*
Side DB Laterals*

*
Rear Delt Pulls*

*
Ultra Wide OH Press*

*
Fatgrip Pushdowns*

*
Dips*

*
EZ Bar Extensions*

Absolute murderous session but am getting better at it. More weight added today on pretty much everything so felt good, back to stack on a few of the machines and back to full bw dips now.

As always sweat is just pouring out of me from beginning to end, could ring my tshirt out by the time im done.

Just prepared my chicken for meals 5 & 6, a chilly and lime marinade in the fridge ready to rock and roll tonight.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fcuk me Dave. Paul likes his volume doesn't he...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Fcuk me Dave. Paul likes his volume doesn't he...


You're telling me mate, only just coming round to it now, very different to how I used to train

The pump from the session are huge, leave with absolutley nothing left in you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> You're telling me mate, only just coming round to it now, very different to how I used to train
> 
> The pump from the session are huge, leave with absolutley nothing left in you.


You're not kidding. More exercises in a day than I would use in a week lol...

I trained like this with a pal a few years back. I found it tough for 6 weeks or so then gradually got the hang of it. Not for me these days though...I'm way too old :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Mingster said:


> You're not kidding. More exercises in a day than I would use in a week lol...
> 
> I trained like this with a pal a few years back. I found it tough for 6 weeks or so then gradually got the hang of it. Not for me these days though...I'm way too old :laugh:


Haha, aye today I found it "better", so upped the weight and worked myself into the ground again.

Not quite as tired between sets, even after the failures so something is changing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mingster said:


> Fcuk me Dave. Paul likes his volume doesn't he...


Ha ha not always mate.......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Ha ha not always mate.......


LOL. Yes I'd noticed the brevity of some of your routines Paul. You save this sort of stuff for your victims...er, clients then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mingster said:


> LOL. Yes I'd noticed the brevity of some of your routines Paul. You save this sort of stuff for your victims...er, clients then?


ha ha, no mate i have trained with very high volume and a rotating system which some are on now, i started a ultra low volume approach per bodypart but whole body trained 3 x week around 2-3 months ago and like it but it takes time to get used to and set the right weight and intensity not many can do this or what is needed to make it productive in my opinion though


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Decent shift today at work so everything was timed to a T, gym done and everything is a o.k.

Food been a little off, just couldnt get the food down me today at all. Heaving trying to get meal 3 down me. Managed all of meal 2 just about, on meal 3 had a few pieces of chicken and a couple of spoonfuls of rice and gave in, just no hunger there at all.

Resorted to a 2 scoop shake and 100g ground oats to make do.

Meals 4 & 5 been ok, Meal 6 on the go as we speak, Salmon and sweet spud roasties.

Legs was again a killer, but weight on the up and session has sunk in now, so no rooting for my phone to see whats next haha.

*Lying Leg Curls* Weight added

*Leg Press* Weight added

*Leg Extensions * - *Lunges*

*Squats*

*DB SLDL*

*Standing Calf Raise* Weight added

*Seated Calf Raise*

All of my goodies came from BulkPowders and Team Ironworks, so the top of my fridge now looks like a supplement shop, and my vests in aswell from Ironworks, gutted the Dianabol one doesnt fit, looks like its been sprayed on, ahh well nvm.

At least one of them fits.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Save the sprayed on one for down the town on Friday night's


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

New pic in the gym, thought it was v good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Well the week nearly finished, thank fcuk for weekend.

This week been pretty much spot on, only one gripe so far. Im struggling with the food intake, usually same time each day. Meal 3, just cant eat that fcuker! Just have no appetite at all, so ive been throwing a shake with oats down instead. At least its something.

Ive asked the question with the chief so we will see whats what.

Other than that its been a good week, Cardio been bang on the money. Gym been 100% and food other than the that above been to the letter.

Last session of the week due tonight, big pull session so fingers crossed im home early enough.

Will report back later on, have a good un chaps


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Well the week nearly finished, thank fcuk for weekend.
> 
> This week been pretty much spot on, only one gripe so far. Im struggling with the food intake, usually same time each day. Meal 3, just cant eat that fcuker! Just have no appetite at all, so ive been throwing a shake with oats down instead. At least its something.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, sure Paul can juggle that meal around for you. Diet been simple for me so far as been low calorie. Looking forward to seeing what a gaining diet plan looks like!

Has he got you on the ravenous? Might help with appetite if not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, sure Paul can juggle that meal around for you. Diet been simple for me so far as been low calorie. Looking forward to seeing what a gaining diet plan looks like!
> 
> Has he got you on the ravenous? Might help with appetite if not.


Ravenous? Never heard if it mate?

Aye ive asked the question so see what he says. Diet is easy enough to follow just struggling to get that meal in.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Ravenous? Never heard if it mate?
> 
> Aye ive asked the question so see what he says. Diet is easy enough to follow just struggling to get that meal in.


Probably a reason he hasn't mentioned it then but basically its a digestive enzyme that can help stimulate appetite. Seems to work quite well from my experience and others on here that use it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

Well 1st template check in with Paul done.

Weighed in on my ****ty scales 19st 4. (These are usually heavy aswell, older than me)

Feeling good, certainly looking better coming upto 3 weeks on plan.

Got my re feed window today 10 - 6. 1st meal of the day - Cumberland sausage, fried tomato, english mustard and tom c and thick sliced crusty bread just went down a treat! Pure Heaven!

Saving my cardio for before bed, it usually helps me get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good stuff mate, you on a growth phase at the moment?

Got a planned cycle in mind? I'm looking forward to doing one with Pauls guidance, think it will be so much more productive than what I've done on my own and probably on half the dose!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate, you on a growth phase at the moment?
> 
> Got a planned cycle in mind? I'm looking forward to doing one with Pauls guidance, think it will be so much more productive than what I've done on my own and probably on half the dose!


He's not really said tbh m8, my goal is to drop bf (10-15%ish) and get as big as I can. Not chasing abs or trying to get "shredded" (my god I hate that word), just want to be lean.










Bit like that, at my height that would look impressive.

No cycle as yet m8, this is the best ive looked off cycle so far. So really looking forward to see what I go like when I get on one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Mondays Chest / Shoulders / Triceps done. Didnt get home till 10 past 7 and there was no way I was going to miss the gym, felt up for it.

*Machine Press*

*
Inc Smith Press*

*
Flat DB Press*

*
One Arm Pec Dec Flys - Pushups*

*
Side DB Laterals*

*
Rear Delt Pulls*

*
Wide Grip OH Press*

*
Pushdowns*

*
Dips.*

Weight again on the up so feeling good. Food and timings been 100%

Just about to sit down to salmon, sweet spud and broccoli, shower then thats me for the night. Straight into the wnaking pitt.

Have a good un


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

2nd check in with Pscarb, weight slightly up due to the change in my diet.

Stomach is looking and feeling very bloated, been assured its because of the change in diet. Ordered some ravenous to help. Other than that its going well.

Plan wise all going good, not missed a beat this week. Routine has sunk in now, so just beasting through it and trying to improve each go.

Diet has been bob on, managing to get the food in regardless of my body's reaction. So my job is to just plod on and stick to it.

Strength is superb atm, matching or very near most of my PBs now, even for the reps im doing. The strongest ive been off course so far, will be good to see what it goes like on. Cant wait.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good stuff mate, great once it all clicks in isn't it. Still mega early days too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Chest, Shoulders and Tris done.

Fcuk me it was some effort tonight. Every part of me is on fire (in a good way), strength is still good despite food not being 100%. Same again with meal 2 & 3, chicken went down just, rice on 2 managed nearly all of it, 3 no chance, just wont go down.

My Ravenous should be here tomorrow so hopefully that will sort my stomach out, its doing my head in.

Will try and make up for it tonight with some extra sweet spud.

Other than that, its followed to the letter.

*Hammer Str Press*

*
Inc Smith*

*
Flat DB Press*

*
Pec Dec - Stretch Pushups*

*
Side DB Laterals*

*
Rear Delt Pulls*

*
Ultra Wide OH Press*

*
Dips*

*
Pushdowns /w Fatgripz*

*
OH Extensions*

Absolutely Fcuked is the word!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Oright Big D ! Had a flick through this mate some pretty intense workouts there .....gonna have to have another sesh with you and milky soon mate ,

Take care bud !

Logs


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

loganator said:


> Oright Big D ! Had a flick through this mate some pretty intense workouts there .....gonna have to have another sesh with you and milky soon mate ,
> 
> Take care bud !
> 
> Logs


Cheers for bobbing in pal. Yeah deffo up for that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Week 4 done and dusted. Onto week 5 now.

Had to play a bit of catchup this weekend training wise. Missed 2 sessions through the week due to late nights so wasnt going to write them off.

Next training day is now Tuesday with having to not do back to back sessions.

*Food* - Going better if im honest. Managing to get the food down me now at least, still feeling very full and bloated tho. But it is getting better so at least I know im heading in the right direction. I was really concerned about the bloating and rise in weight, but Paul has his plan so its just my job to follow it we are concentrating on getting the food side of things sorted before any other jumps in the program, so its just a matter of time and patience now.

*Training* - Going well, routine has sunk in so its just focus focus focus now. Keep pushing.

*Body* - Feeling very strong tbh, matching most of my PB's now and that is off cycle, just over 10/11 weeks now (I think) off gear and feeling good. Look wise im looking better, better than I ever have tbh. Waist thinning in nicely and bf is definitely dropping.

*Mental* - Feeling good, healthy. No worries with where im at with it all so just trying to stick to it all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your Ravenous arrive mate ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Milky said:


> Your Ravenous arrive mate ?


No, it was the free 3-5 day delivery so possibly be monday mow?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> No, it was the free 3-5 day delivery so possibly be monday mow?


Get plenty of toilet rolls in mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Get plenty of toilet rolls in mate


Haha its one of them is it?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> Haha its one of them is it?


Didn't do much to increase appetite for me but certainly cleaned me out lol. Farting increased 10 fold Definitely improved the digestive processes, but I stick with Solgar Digestive Enzymes these days.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Didn't do much to increase appetite for me but certainly cleaned me out lol. Farting increased 10 fold Definitely improved the digestive processes, but I stick with Solgar Digestive Enzymes these days.


AH bollox, that's all we need him farting more !


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Chest, Shoulders and Tri's done. Belting session, every muscle was on fire by the end. Gave it some proper welly.

Usual routine

*Machine Press*

*
Inc Smith*

*
Flat DB Press*

*
Pec Dec Fly - Stretch Pushups*

*
Side DB Laterals*

*
Rear Delt Pulls*

*
Wide OH Press*

*
Pushdowns*

*
Dips*

*
EZ Bar Extensions*

Feeling good, had a bit of a diet change around and Paul got rid of the rice subbed in jacket potato or sweet potato and fcuk me it makes the world of difference!

No horrible bloated stomach ache feeling, hammering it all down no problem. Hungry by the time Im due each meal, could be onto a winner?

Ravenous came today, only a week late haha nvm its here now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Week 5 done.

*Food* - Getting a load easier now we have swapped the rice out for potato, no bloat and getting the food in no problems.

*Training* - Caught up this morning, had to miss a day through the week due to working late, but its all done none the less.

*Body* - Looking alot fuller this past week, bloated belly is going and feeling good.

Had a chat with Paul and his plan is keep me on the same amount of food for a few more week, gain some consistency then push forward.

Will be going back on course in the coming weeks aswell, looking forward to it, 13 weeks off so far.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate.

I've been off 18 weeks now and am looking as well as I have in a while funnily enough. Strength has been pretty decent too. Just goes to show lol. You'll be looking awesome after your next course:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> I've been off 18 weeks now and am looking as well as I have in a while funnily enough. Strength has been pretty decent too. Just goes to show lol. You'll be looking awesome after your next course:thumbup1:


Fingers crossed m8 aye, like you say just shows what a proper diet can do. Food is everything! Unfortunately its also the hardest part haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Chest Shoulders and Tri's done.

Usual routine, strength has gone up again, so gave myself a bit of a push. Another good jump in weight but next week ill take it back down again and get my reps to where they should be, not a million miles off but not to the book.

*HS Machine Press* 4 plates es x8

*Inc Smith* 150 x6

*Flat DB Press*

*Single Arm Pec Dec Fly - Stretch Pushups* Stack +20k x14

*Side DB Laterals* 22's

*Rear Delt Pulls* Stack

*Ultra Wide OH Press*

*Fatgrip Pushdowns* Stack

*Dips* +30k

*EZ Bar Extensions* 50k

Very near all of my PB's now lifting, feeling good. Todays food been bob on.

Weighed myself in the gym 19st 9.... so weight is again up dont know what to make of it, normally its weigh in on sat morning fasted so could just be that?? ill just keep plodding on, not overly concerned.

Bit of a confession tho!.......

Sunday and Monday were a right off. Went out to watch the footy sunday, Man U got hammered (as you know) ended up me getting ****ed! Really ****esd! Got in at half 10 had my shake and oats and straight to bed.

Monday I was a right off, felt rough as toast all day, so couldnt really eat.

So back on track now, going tea total now for the foreseeable, get my gym head back on 100%


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

Eventful week coming to a close, need to get some catching up done again today and sunday.

Working away up in Leicester for the past 2 days, so not been able to train. Come home to the missus in full on spew mode, up most of the night with her. Not slept a wink, so taken the day off.

If she's no better this afternoon, Im taking her to the walk in, was like a scene out of the exorcist last night.

So, food for the past few days been mediocre at best. Ate what I could when I could, nothing too bad tbh just nowhere near enough. Been filling up on oats and whey to try and make the difference.

Will try and get to the gym some time today, get a back session in and save legs for Sunday (knee still playing up)

Am going to try and get some kip this afternoon, just got up with the lad and sent him off to school so back to bed for me.

Plus side mirror being nice to me this morning, still leaning out and feeling good


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hopes she's ok soon mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best wishes to the missus mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

Bit of an update, week 6 finished. The missus is alot better now, shes back to doing my head in so she must be recovered...

Weight has started to rise but not getting any fatter, sitting @ 19st 10 atm.

Spoke with the boss and he's saying we are on course and heading in the right direction, just need to get this consistency with food nailed then it will be bang on.

Nothing else to report in with regard to training, reigned in the weight a little this week and concentrated on counted reps and 100% form.

Got doms pretty much all over so alls good.

Just about to tuck into meal 5 for today which is Steak, Green Beans and Grilled Tomato /w Evoo


----------



## CMJ (Oct 3, 2013)

Just been reading though

Hope you don't mind my input.

Have you started on a cycle yet or planning?

Be careful of your T3 without AAS its amazing at burning anything it can.

For all those taking/taken tren its messes my head to, but stick mast/Proviron with it and I dont even notice any sides also lowers any water retain and gy from Test base.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

All is lookin well hete mate deffo lookin leaner

Keep up the good work big boy.

Repped !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

CMJ said:


> Just been reading though
> 
> Hope you don't mind my input.
> 
> ...


Not at all pal, cheers for reading. Aye I dropped the T3 and Clen soon as I started with Pscarb 7 week ago.

Now its just plain old diet, seems to be working despite eating near enough double what I was.

Just sticking to the plan and keep plodding on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> All is lookin well hete mate deffo lookin leaner
> 
> Keep up the good work big boy.
> 
> Repped !!


Yalright mucka, cheers for the reps.

Aye deffo looking alot better than I was. Alot fuller aswell.

Just about due to get back on cycle, just waiting for the whats and why fors off paul and ill be buff as a motherfcuker haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Yalright mucka, cheers for the reps.
> 
> Aye deffo looking alot better than I was. Alot fuller aswell.
> 
> Just about due to get back on cycle, just waiting for the whats and why fors off paul and ill be buff as a motherfcuker haha


Got an idea of what cycle will be mate or just left it up to Paul?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got an idea of what cycle will be mate or just left it up to Paul?


Left it to him m8. No idea what he has planned?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Left it to him m8. No idea what he has planned?


Fair enough, makes sense. Was going to ask him to do the same for me when time comes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Time for an update. Was going to stop the journal because tbh I had lost interest in filling it out.

Decided to keep it running, it will help me as much as anyone else to see where I have gone from and what works, what doesnt and they are always handy for picking up bits of golden info

I am no longer with team scarb any more, I decided to go my own way - so its me vs my body!

So... Im due to start back on the gear again soon, so hopefully should see good things from it, atm im the best ive ever looked imo and that is near 18/19 weeks off gear, weighing in @ 19st 9 as of this morning.

So fully expecting to see a good difference in the future.

Im just in the middle of deciding wether to tread the water with Tren again or just stick with old faithful Deca.

Looking at something like-

tren test mast cycle (1000/400/400) or test deca mast 800/600/400

Will be running HCG and Aromasin throughout aswell

Will make a decision tonight and get it all ordered and get goign by next week hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Gym done this afternoon - Back and Bi's, food been bang on the money.

*Rackpulls (Below Knee)* - Up in sets of 10 reps, 60, 100, 140, 180, 220, and maxed @250 x6, and dropped in same increments x5's only rest was taking the plates off.

*WGLPD* - 5 sets up, 2 dropsets. maxed @ stack x10

*Meadow Rows *- 5 sets, maxed @ 75k x8

*Tbar Rows* - 4 sets. 10, 8, 6, 6 Maxed @ 100k strict, 1 sec pause at top

Up the stack to failure no less than 6, *Machine Bicep Curls superset with Hammer DBs*

Lower back is still hammered from the rackpulls, the rest of me is aching like a good un so good session.

Got 2 more meals to go through, steak and veg, and a pre bed shake then thats me done for the night.

Might go and do legs tomorrow see how im feeling, if im not 100% ill give it a rest day then crack on


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

Legs done this morning. Lower back was very delicate from yesterday, but the wife started cleaning the house so I had to get out. Gym was my only option.

*Leg Press Machine*. 5 sets up to stack, all slow and controlled. Then did 2 failure sets, just rep out till no more.

*Front Squat* 5 sets, 3 of those at 100k failure sets, **** to heels slow and steady, no bounce.

*Leg Extensions* 3 sets of 8 @ stack, explosive.

*Lying Ham Curls*. 5 sets up, 3 sets down. Lots of partials to finish off. Maxed @ stack +10k x10

*Standing single leg curls* 2 sets to failure.

*Standing calf raise* @ stack 4 sets to failure, all 10+ reps

*Seated calf* @ 50k 2 sets to failure.

15 min walk to finish off. Legs were in bits!

Food been on the button again, having a day or 2 rest now let my body recover.

The [email protected] at the gym have fixed the scales so you have to pay now :lol:

Badly need a decent set so I can weight myself in the morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good weekend of solid food and training there mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You still alive big fella?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes mate, pretty much stopped coming on here. Too much school yard bollox, just got a notification

Still training and what not, usual routine etc.

How's your training going


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> Yes mate, pretty much stopped coming on here. Too much school yard bollox, just got a notification
> 
> Still training and what not, usual routine etc.
> 
> How's your training going


Good to see you still kicking around Dave. All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Yes mate, pretty much stopped coming on here. Too much school yard bollox, just got a notification
> 
> Still training and what not, usual routine etc.
> 
> How's your training going


Ahh fair enough, know what you mean though!

All going well with the cycle and training?

I'm good cheers, injury seems to have calmed down a lot so have started hitting everything hard again now. Got 4 months of catching up to do!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

Cycle I've not gone back on yet, just cruising at 150 test e e7d. Training, yeah bob on matey no change to routine as per.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Bit of an update, still going strong.

Not trained in near a week or so just getting over a chest infection, been in bed the past 3 days bolloxed. Being allergic to most antibiotics doesnt help either so just had to grin and bear it.

Felt alot better today, still very short of breath tho.

Like a daft sod I went to the gym, felt fine there once I was home back to square one, chest went tight and coughing til spewing and blinding headache.

Anyways..

Routine still the same, still training @ Flex N Tone in Salford, Push, Pull, Legs on days that they can be fit in. Cardio 3 nights a week, am treating myself to a treadmill for christmas, so keeping my eye on ebay and gumtree for a deal.

Weight wise - sitting at 20st 4 looking alot leaner than I did, weight is up slightly but not bothered as its all about the mirror.

Few shameless pics I took today in the gym



















Looking at getting back on cycle this week, Am trying a new lab come recommended off a mate. Test and Mast Prop, Tren Ace. 100/75/75 will be going for 1.5ml eod see how I get on, if need be up it slightly.

Hopefully I should get some real size off this course, keep the diet as tight as I can over the hols, much easier to eat right at home.

Finish this friday so its go go go for the next 8 week.

Will try and remember to update :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Yalright chaps, Hope you all had a good Christmas.

Gym back open today, so for penance its legs day, and a date with the dreaded stairs work the trifle off.

Usual Routine.

10 min walk and stretch to warm up.

Lying Ham Curls

Leg Press

Extensions

Front Squats

SLDL

Seated Calf Raises (single leg)

Standing Calf Raises (single leg)

Stairs till I drop (shouldnt be long! :lol: )

Warm down on bike and done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Last session of the year done. Made it hurt!

*Nautilus Pullovers. Warmups - 2 Heavy Failure Sets, 1 Drop burnout*

*
CG PD. Warmup - 1 Heavy Fail Set, 2 Drops.*

*
Yates Row. 2 Heavy Failure Sets*

*
High Row. 3 Medium Weight, Slow contraction, Slow release sets*

*
Deadlift, 3 workup sets, 1 all out*

15 min incline walk to finish off.

Back was painfully pumped, good session. Rest and eat now NY day and back at it harder than ever.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wanted to train yesterday and today mate, guess why l cant...........

SUNBURN !!!

I went on the sunbed on Saturday and l am BURNING still, just my clothes rubbing on me is fu*king stinging... :lol:

Trackies and baggy t shirts with no boxers as my hips and sides are worst hit, bastard !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> I wanted to train yesterday and today mate, guess why l cant...........
> 
> SUNBURN !!!
> 
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Hahaha


Mate l am red raw l swear !!

Thank fu*k she only did 6 mins or she would be bending my ear big time :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking nice and lean big guy :beer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking nice and lean big guy :beer:


Heh far from it Rob mate, just growing through the fat now haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave said:


> Heh far from it Rob mate, just growing through the fat now haha


That's the idea isn't it 

Delts and traps look great mate :beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

All the best to you and family for 2014 pal


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Rob68 said:


> All the best to you and family for 2014 pal


Cheers mucka, You too, all the best


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How was the party @Dave ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Rob68 said:


> How was the party @Dave ?
> 
> View attachment 143143


Hahaha funny fcuker :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Session done.

Did Arms and Cardio, dont normally have an arms day, but back is still feeling it from the last session and didnt want to mix my days up.

This being sat at home lark gets me bored out of my mind.

*10 min incline walk to get the blood flowing*

*
Light weight db warmup, curls, hammers, oh extensions, reverse grip curls.*

*
*

*
Then straight to it.*

*
Preacher DB Curls. 2 sets of 15 upping weight, 2 sets to fail*

*
Cable Rope Hammer Curls 2 sets to fail.*

*
*

*
Pushdowns 1 set of 20, 2 rep to failure heavy as poss.*

*
OH Extensions 2 failure sets, 1 dropset.*

*
CGBP 1 set of 15, 2 failure sets.*

*
*

*
Rope Forearm Curls 2 sets*

*
Reverse Grip Curls Wide Bar 2 sets*

Arms were completely fried after that, then it was 15 mins on the stairs. lvl 10 on hiit setting.

Bit of a sit down, get my breath and done.

Shake and cereal done, give it an hour or so and its meal 4.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Legs done. Really hard session!

Started off with *10 min incline walk and stretches.*

*
*

*
Lying Ham Curls. Warmups + 2x working sets. 1 Heavy as poss 10+ reps, Drop set @ half weight until failure, Drop weight again and do partials until you cant move it.*

*
Leg Press. Warmups and 2x Heavy till failure, 2 min rest between. 2x dropsets lighter weight, close stance superset with wide stance 15x15 x2*

*
Hack Squat. 2x Heavy sets.*

*
SLDL. 2x Heavy sets*

*
Seated Calf Raise. 3 sets x15. Forced Stretch @ bottom.*

*
Standing Calf Raise. 4 sets x10 Slow decent, Squeeze at top.*

Legs absolutely demolished, I thought the stairs might be a good warm down, oh how I was mistaken. Managed 2 mins before falling off, couldnt pick my legs up anymore haha.

A homemade Sheppards pie on the go courtesy of the ball n chain. Lean mince, half and half sweet and white potato. Carrots Onion and Peas thrown in the mix and in the oven for later.

Ran out of cereal so it was shake /w oats and pb post workout.

Nice day off tomorrow I think


----------

